# Putting van on Spanish Plates?



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

We have a left hand drive Hymer with correct headlights for Europe but are wanting to put onto Spanish plates so that we don't have to drive back to UK for MOT. Easy enough for cars (if expensive) but is there any reason that it can't be done for the Hymer?
Rob


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Strange question (sorry)

Do they not have Hymer MH's in Spain?

Steve


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Have a look Here

Useful information I hope.

Steve


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I'd have thought it was easier to put the Spanish plates on the van :wink:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

BlakeneyPlayer said:


> We have a left hand drive Hymer with correct headlights for Europe but are wanting to put onto Spanish plates so that we don't have to drive back to UK for MOT. Easy enough for cars (if expensive) but is there any reason that it can't be done for the Hymer?
> Rob


What part of Spain are you in ?.A company in Oliva specialises in importing campers they did mine 4 years ago


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a Gestor in Javea who is excellent at re-registering UK vehicles to Spanish plates If you want a contact number PM me.


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

*Putting a Hymer on Spanish Plates*

We are near Marbella on the Southern coast and it is a UK registered van which we took down with us. Yes, there are motorhomes in Spain but it is nowhere near as popular as in the UK or Germany. Steve's link is VERY useful and I have emailed them all the details.
Rob


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Best advice don't as follows

1 You will need a Spanish address
2 You will need a ID number (NIE)
3 You will need Spanish insurance expensive 600 euros plus
4 Spanish road tax about 65 euros for say 2.3l
5 You will have to pay 14% import duty of what trafico value your van at
6 You will need Spanish Homogalation unless you have pan european very unlikley that you have.Cost about 1600 euros for the paper exercise.
7 You will need to an agent to handle about 700 euos
8 you will need ITV about 40 euros
9 set of plates 

However you can get a Spanish ITV and insurance against english reg no road tax required.

I have imported 2 motorhomes so have some knowledge on this subject if you want more info PM me.
Colin Frier


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

There's a guy who has a motorhome storage and sales business on the road between Churriana and Cartama. He imports and registers motorhomes for himself (and others as far as I know) and would probably be worth talking to before you start. I do know that you'll need a technical report and safety certificate for your gas and mains electricity systems which will probably run to a couple of hundred euros each. Apart from that there are various taxes and fees to pay which may amount to €5 - 7 thousand. It scared me off I have to say.

If you need to find him from the Churriana direction, the business is on your right between two roundabouts near Alhaurin de la Torre. Lots of vans can be seen from the road. Unfortunately I've lost his card so I don't have a name or telephone number.

I concurr with 38Rover!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks everybody for your excellent advise......and it is all starting to look very expensive, just to avoid an MOT!
Rob


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

...or alternatively advice.....


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

As I said in earlier post you can insure on english plates and get an ITV that would make you almost legal in Spain


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi 38rover, ALMOST legal ??? not sure i would want to be almost legal in spain :? all the best sean


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes you can get an ITV and Spanish insurance on a UK plated vehicle but no matter what anyone may tell you, you will not be road legal without a valid UK Road Fund Licence.
I think you should also be aware that a vehicle found to be illegal by the Spanish authorities can be impounded.
Pete 8)


----------



## GizmoBri (Sep 28, 2006)

We live in Cadiz, own a Dethleffs A class, we found it inexpensive and easy to do as long as your motorhome has a homologation plate, the plate on our Dethleffs is located on the rear entrance.
Dethleffs and Hymer are the same company I believe.
I advise one gets a Gestor or an English translator to assist in the paperwork.


Gizmobri, Chiclana de la Frontera, Cadiz.


----------



## Jandrew (Jan 10, 2010)

*resale in spain*

I read these posts with interest...we are thinking of selling our van which is UK registered but having rung around a view dealers today they all ask for spanish plates. does it really cost thousands to change the plates? we are in Alhaurin de la Torre near Malaga so will try and find the dealer mentioned above


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

On subject of getting around need to drive to UK for MoT, can anybody advise on following

1 Any countries where re-registration would be easier/cheaper?

2 Is it possible to set up a VOSA MoT station in another EU country?

3 If NO to Q2, is that not a restraint of trade against EU law? Which could be challenged.

4 Any other 'Blue-Sky' thinking on a solution.

At the moment it seems that the EU principle of free movement of people and trade is severely restricted by something as basic as Vehicle Registration and Inspection.

Do MEPs have special number plates which are exempt? Sorry! stupid of me - they fly First Class!!

Geoff


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

You can not register a RHD Motorhome in Spain only LHD see my earlier post with a guide to what it cost I have done it twice there is an import duty 14 or is it now 16% on what Trafico say your vehicle is valued at not what you paid for it??


----------

